# Question about therapist qualifications



## havehope

I have had 10 sessions with my therapist. I like him and am comfotable talking with him. I have been doing IC with the hopes of getting W to come in or find another therapist for MC. I have been working mainly on myself with suggestions and ideas from him on dealing with the wife. I feel better about myself other than not being together with her. 
My question is on payment. I pay by the week and he is supposed to bill my insurance ( B/C B/S). I have been after him for a couple weeks since I haven't received any reimbursments. I called blue cross and they haven't seen anything from him. He says he's sent it in and will again to get me up to date. I called blue cross today and they still haven't heard from him. The woman I talked to started checking on him and said he was a MSW and they wouldn't reimburse for him. I called him and he said he is LMSW and claims that is higher than MSW, he says he's as high as you can get. His ad in yellowpages says MSW LMSW. Blue cross says they only reimburse to CLSMW.The wife has always delt with insurance so i'm lost. Anyone have any suggestions or can explain the designations of therapists. Once again i'm confused and in to this guy for a lot of money. I have alot of time invested and hate to start fresh with someone new. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Riverside MFT

It depends on the state where you reside. Every state has a governing body that monitors licenses of therapists. For example, California is governed by the Board of Behavioral Sciences. I would go to this website NASW Chapters and then click on the state where you reside. Contact that number and ask who regulates the licenses of social workers in the state. There should be an online directory of all the licenses of the social workers in your state. If you would like, you can tell me your state, and I can also do a little research into the governing body of social workers for your state.


----------



## havehope

Thanks for the reply riverside, I live in Michigan.


----------



## 827Aug

Is he listed as a provider by B/C B/S? Your insurance company should be able to answer that question in a matter of seconds. If he is an approved provider, his qualifications (and credentials) have already been scrutinized. He could have all the licensing requirements and be legal in the state, but not be a provider for your insurance. That's why I'm somewhat confused by the conversation between you and the lady at your insurance company.


----------



## Riverside MFT

havehope said:


> Thanks for the reply riverside, I live in Michigan.


Check this out for license verification in Michigan

http://www7.dleg.state.mi.us/free/


----------



## Chris H.

Make sure he filed using the correct information too (member #, etc). I have had BSBS ignore claims for months on end, only to find out we were like one digit off with the member ID number.


----------



## havehope

Thanks for the help. I'm still trying to find out what's going on. I hope on not getting screwed on this thats all I need right now. I'm awaiting a call from therapist to see if he has gotten anything straightened out.


----------



## Blanca

I personally feel he should be the one figuring this out. What I would talk to him about is consider holding payments on sessions until he figures it out.


----------



## 827Aug

Blanca said:


> I personally feel he should be the one figuring this out. What I would talk to him about is consider holding payments on sessions until he figures it out.


Really! Do you know what your co-pays are supposed to be? That's the amount you should be paying. That's what makes me question if he is even a provider for your insurance.


----------

